# Central Pa



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

Looking for sub work in central PA.
Have late model truck and plow.


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*Sub Work*

I'm not looking for any subs, but I AM looking for someone who would agree to cover each others back.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Harrisburg


----------



## ghostrunner (Nov 20, 2003)

*check email*

Check your email.
I live up the river about 40 some miles...but I could help if needed and not to busy.


----------

